# Statistique: Comment se porte votre batterie



## laurrent-m (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je vois pas mal de sujets où il est question de la santé de la batterie de nos macs. Me posant moi même la question de savoir si ma batterie est en bon état je vous propose aujourdhui pour collecter un nombre significatif d'informations; la chose suivante :


Répondre en indiquant:
*-	nombre de cycle de la batterie
-	santé de la batterie (%)
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh)
-	modèle et type de lordinateur
-	version de lOS*​

Pour récolter ces informations, soit avoir le Widget « iStat pro » disponible *ici* (gratuit)
Soit  &#63743; > À propos de ce Mac > Plus dinfo > Rapport système > Matériel > Alimentation
_
Merci pour votre contribution_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

J'ouvre ce sujet avec les valeurs me concernant.

- 18 cycles
- santé: 99%
- capacité de charge complète: 5738 mAh
- Apple MacBook Pro 13" - Early 2011
- Mac OS X Lion


----------



## H.Cassandre (29 Août 2011)

-	5
-	99%
-	5 735 (mAh)
-	MBP 13" - âgé de 18 semaines
-	Lion


----------



## Deejay-Joe (29 Août 2011)

-170 cycles
- 96%
- ma batterie n'est pas chargée ...
- Macbook pro 2010 15" core i5 2,4ghz 8go ddr3 SSD 120go Agility 3
- Snow Léopard 10.6.8


----------



## Aurelsicoko (29 Août 2011)

- 10 cycles
- 99%
- 6863 mAh
- MacBook Pro 15" Early 2011
- Mac OS X Lion


----------



## iMacounet (29 Août 2011)

521 Cycles
Environ 70% (Plus de 2H d'autonomie)
5600 mAh
MacBook CoreDuo 2006
SL 10.6.8


----------



## iDomi (29 Août 2011)

4 cycles
99% 
6563 mAh
Macbook Air 13" 2011
Lion


----------



## Rodess (29 Août 2011)

29 cycles
entre 91 et 94 % selon l'humeur de la bête 
5359 mAh

MacBook pro 2011 13'
Lion


----------



## Hugo56 (29 Août 2011)

-3 cycles
-100% de santé
-6954mAh de capacité 
MBP 15" 2011 > Lion


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2011)




----------



## Jean-marie B (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

9 cycles
99%
5455 mAh
MBP 13" mid 2010 > SL

jm


----------



## tantoillane (29 Août 2011)

319 Cycles
84% de vie
Capacité de charge complète 5460 mAh
MBP5,4 15" (acheté juillet 2009)
10.5 puis rapidement 10.6


----------



## rvincent54 (29 Août 2011)

bonjour

18 cycles
99% de vie
Capacité de charge complète 5647 mAh
MBP 13" 2,3GHz I5 - 2011
OS X LION


----------



## treza (29 Août 2011)

*-    nombre de cycles de la batterie: 2
-    santé de la batterie (99%)
-    capacité de charge complète (5770mAh)
-    modèle et type de l&#8217;ordinateur: MB Pro 13' i5 - année 2011
-    version de l&#8217;OS: 10.6.8
*


----------



## steven1205 (31 Août 2011)

Je suis sur OS X Lion, MacBook Pro 13" 2010. La santé varie entre 88% et 92% entre ses humeurs


----------



## lemarseillais23 (31 Août 2011)

-	nombre de cycle de la batterie : *275*
-	santé de la batterie (%)   : *97%*
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh)  : *?*
-	modèle et type de l&#8217;ordinateur : *MPB 15p i5 2010*
-	version de l&#8217;OS: *10.6.8*


----------



## Th__72 (31 Août 2011)

-    nombre de cycle de la batterie : 111
-    santé de la batterie (%) : 90 %
-    capacité de charge complète : 5770mAh
-    modèle et type de l&#8217;ordinateur : MacBook Pro 13" 2010
-    version de l&#8217;OS : OS X 10.6.8

Déjà sa deuxième batterie  Et pourtant je suis très méticuleux avec cet ordi


----------



## Sebibasket33 (31 Août 2011)

-	nombre de cycle de la batterie : 16
-	santé de la batterie (%) : 62% (en charge)
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 6876
-	modèle et type de lordinateur : MBP 15" 2011 (acheté y'a 1 mois)
-	version de lOS : MAC OS X Lion 

Voilou.


----------



## iDomi (31 Août 2011)

iDomi a dit:


> 4 cycles
> 99%
> 6563 mAh
> *Macbook Air 13" 2011*
> Lion



Et personne ne me fait remarquer que je n'ai rien a faire la  vous etes vraiment trop sympas


----------



## Puertoss (31 Août 2011)

Vous trouvez où le niveau de santé de votre batterie. J'ai bien le nombre de cycles mais pas la santé ...


----------



## iDomi (31 Août 2011)

menu pomme/à propos de ce mac / plus d'info / rapport système / alimentation


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

- 153 cycles.
- 94% de santé selon coconut, 95% selon iStat.
- Max 6545 mAh.
- MacBook Pro 15" 2010.
- Mac OS X 10.6.8


----------



## Puertoss (31 Août 2011)

Merci.
mais, c'est fou ça.. Je n'ai pas le niveau santé batterie en % ..


----------



## Th__72 (31 Août 2011)

Télécharge CoconutBattery sinon


----------



## Puertoss (31 Août 2011)

Thanks.

Donc:
- 134 cycles.
- 87% de santé.
- Max 5068 mAh.
- MacBook Pro 13" i5 Early 2011.
- Mac OS X 10.7

... Pas terrible la santé pour si peu de cycles ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)




----------



## Gunners66 (31 Août 2011)

Salut


- 155 cycles.
- 91% de santé.
- Max 5233 mAh.
- MacBook Pro 13" 2010 acheté fin décembre 2010
- Mac OS X 10.7.1


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> :afraid:
> ​


tu as un super MBP Turbo ?   :king:


----------



## iMacounet (31 Août 2011)

Puertoss a dit:


> Thanks.
> 
> Donc:
> - 134 cycles.
> ...


En effet, la batterie de mon MB Blanc est à plus de 500 cycles, et la batterie est à 70% ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> tu as un super MBP Turbo ?   :king:



Juste un 17".


----------



## Sebibasket33 (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

D'ailleurs comment fait-on pour faire une capture d'écran de coconut ?


----------



## Sebibasket33 (31 Août 2011)

Je crois que j'ai réussi

Sauf que cela ne fait pas comme certain, l'image en grand directement ...


----------



## laurrent-m (31 Août 2011)

iDomi a dit:


> Et personne ne me fait remarquer que je n'ai rien a faire la  vous etes vraiment trop sympas



Ce n'est pas grave, je voulais cibler tous les mac à la base.



Puertoss a dit:


> Vous trouvez où le niveau de santé de votre batterie. J'ai bien le nombre de cycles mais pas la santé ...



Ce n'est disponible qu'avec un logiciel, mais tu peux le calculer.



Cratès a dit:


>



Waou, par rapport aux autre batteries ça change. Comme quoi une petite partie achètent des grands portables.



Sebibasket33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> D'ailleurs comment fait-on pour faire une capture d'écran de coconut ?



-Sélection CMD + Shift + A
-Fenêtre CMD + Shift + W
-Ecran CMD + Shift + Z


----------



## Bardamu86 (31 Août 2011)

- 558 cycles.
- Max 5084 mAh.
- MacBook blanc de 2008
- Mac OS X 10.5.8

Ou voir le pourcentage santé? Comment se fait il que vos batteries ont si peu de cycles?


----------



## laurrent-m (31 Août 2011)

Bardamu86 a dit:


> Ou voir le pourcentage santé? Comment se fait il que vos batteries ont si peu de cycles?



Soit avec le logiciel coconut battery, soit avec le widget iStat Pro.

Surement parce qu'ils sont neufs  ou récents.


----------



## Bardamu86 (31 Août 2011)

Et bien coconut m'affiche en dessous de battery capacity "101%" 
Cela ne me semble pas très crédible...


----------



## laurrent-m (31 Août 2011)

Tu as de la chance, j'aimerais bien avoir ça  
Essai avec iStat Pro


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2011)

Ma batterie n'est pas "récente"... Mais j'utilise mon ordinateur essentiellement sur secteur. D'où le faible nombre de cycles.


----------



## koupsx (31 Août 2011)

- 3 cycles.
- santé 97%  
- current charge:5244 mAh
- Max 5613 mAh
- design capacity 5770 mAh
-
- MacBook pro 13,3 i5 2.3 4go  tout neuf
- Mac OS X 10.7 LION

l'ordinateur n'a que quelques jours pourquoi la santé est aussi basse !!! dans coconut sa dit quelle a 25 semaines :mouais: ya pas une facon de faire pour l'empeché de se déchargé aussi vite !! en 15 minute jai perdu 7% 

jai fait une seule erreur présentement au debut j'ai laissé le mac s'éteindre completement puis je l'ai mis sur secteur immédiatement cela aurai suffi pour endommagé la batterie a ce point ?


----------



## Bardamu86 (31 Août 2011)

J'ai téléchargé istat pro, il m'indique aussi health 100% avec 558 cycles!


----------



## Sebibasket33 (31 Août 2011)

Voilà ce que m'indique Istat Pro ... Je suis plutôt content car la batterie est à 100% de santé 

Bon, j'espère que j'ai pas filé dans le screen des infos compromettantes lol


----------



## laurrent-m (31 Août 2011)

Bardamu86 a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé istat pro, il m'indique aussi health 100% avec 558 cycles!



Heu waou, c'est pas possible. Avant tu as "Max 5084 mAh." Ce qui est la capacité qui peut encore être rechargée de la totalité, et donc la santé est le pourcentage qui à diminuer par rapport a capacité d'origine.

Dans coconut il t'indique quelle valeur pour "Design Capacity" ?


----------



## Bardamu86 (31 Août 2011)

En fait j'ai vérifié mon max c'est 5066 (est il possible que ça ait changé entre 2 reboots??)
Dans coconut, il m'indique 5020 mAh de Design capacity, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je comprends ce que tu me dis  Non mais je me doute bien qu'après 556 cycles sa santé n'est plus de 100%


----------



## darkchaos (31 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


>


OMG c'est quoi ce truc ? C'est pas une batterie de base ca...les 17' et les 15 sont censé avoir les même batterie  

- 18 cycles
- 102 % de santé.
- Max 7063 mAh.
- MacBook Pro 15" i7 Early 2011.
- Mac OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Cratès a dit:


>



@Cratès : Elle est chelou ta batterie, non ?

23 cycles, t'es jamais sur batterie ? Même si tu es chez toi faire fonctionner ton portable sur la batterie permet de faire s'agiter les électrons et de regagner quelques % de santé donc de l'autonomie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Ma batterie n'est pas "récente"... Mais j'utilise mon ordinateur essentiellement sur secteur. D'où le faible nombre de cycles.



Je navais pas vu ce message, désolé !


----------



## tantoillane (31 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> 23 cycles, t'es jamais sur batterie ? Même si tu es chez toi faire fonctionner ton portable sur la batterie permet de faire s'agiter les électrons et de regagner quelques % de santé donc de l'autonomie !



Selon Apple, [ http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.htmlhttp://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html] ], si Cratès utilise son portable presque que sur secteur, alors la seule recommandation est de vider et recharger complètement la batterie au moins une fois par mois. J'avoue qu'avec 23 cycles pour 30 mois, tu n'y es même pas , mais de façon générale, une batterie qui n'est pas trop utilisée se porte mieux qu'une batterie qui est beaucoup sollicitée.


----------



## supergrec (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Selon Apple, [ http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html ], si Cratès utilise son portable presque que sur secteur, alors la seule recommandation est de vider et recharger complètement la batterie au moins une fois par mois. J'avoue qu'avec 23 cycles pour 30 mois, tu n'y es même pas , mais de façon générale, une batterie qui n'est pas trop utilisée se porte mieux qu'une batterie qui est beaucoup sollicitée.



C'est bien également mon point de vue. 92 % de potentiel au bout de 30 mois, je pense que c'est tout à fait correct. Mais je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de me laisser obséder par ces détails techniques. J'évite de faire ce qui est clairement déconseillé par Apple ou démontré comme inutile par l'expérience. Pour le reste, je ne m'en soucie pas. L'ordinateur n'est qu'un outil à notre service. Soigner l'outil, veiller à son entretien, oui. Vivre au quotidien dans l'angoisse maladive de tous les dysfonctionnements possibles, non.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Selon Apple, [ http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html ], si Cratès utilise son portable presque que sur secteur, alors la seule recommandation est de vider et recharger complètement la batterie au moins une fois par mois. J'avoue qu'avec 23 cycles pour 30 mois, tu n'y es même pas , mais de façon générale, une batterie qui n'est pas trop utilisée se porte mieux qu'une batterie qui est beaucoup sollicitée.



J'utilise mon portable de cette façon : 70% sédentaire. 30% nomade.
Merci pour le lien. Apple annonce 1 000 cycles complets de charge et de décharge avant d'atteindre 80 % de sa capacité d'origine. Je reste un peu sceptique... On verra !


----------



## r e m y (1 Septembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> C'est bien également mon point de vue. 92 % de potentiel au bout de 30 mois, je pense que c'est tout à fait correct. Mais je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de me laisser obséder par ces détails techniques. J'évite de faire ce qui est clairement déconseillé par Apple ou démontré comme inutile par l'expérience. Pour le reste, je ne m'en soucie pas. L'ordinateur n'est qu'un outil à notre service. Soigner l'outil, veiller à son entretien, oui. Vivre au quotidien dans l'angoisse maladive de tous les dysfonctionnements possibles, non.


 

J'ai également 92% au bout de 30 mois (31 mois même) mais avec 213 cycles de charge, soit 10 fois plus que Cratès... ce qui montre bien qu'on a bien raison de ne pas se prendre le choux avec ça!


----------



## Bardamu86 (1 Septembre 2011)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ça?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Septembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Juste un 17".


ah bon, OK, je ne savais pas que le 17 avait une batterie avec 2x plus de capacité que les autres, les 13000 mAh me semblait hénaurmes...

pour mon MB:







à noter que pendant un temps, la capacité atteignait 5030 mAh  après calibration

je fais une calibration quand ça descend en dessous de 96%

il me semble qu'on atteint une capacité + élevée  quand on laisse branché encore qq heures, après que le voyant soit passé au vert...(alors qu'en principe, c'est censé ne  plus charger...)


----------



## Sebibasket33 (1 Septembre 2011)

Sebibasket33 a dit:


> Voilà ce que m'indique Istat Pro ... Je suis plutôt content car la batterie est à 100% de santé
> 
> Bon, j'espère que j'ai pas filé dans le screen des infos compromettantes lol



Hum ... j'ai perdu 1% de santé entre hier et aujourd'hui ... :mouais:


----------



## laurrent-m (1 Septembre 2011)

Coconut à surement des problèmes avec certains modèles plus anciens comme les MacBooks.

#17      16	62% 	6876 mAh	MacBook Pro	15"	Early 2011
#31      16	99% 	6876 mAh	MacBook Pro	15"	Early 2011

Ou même les MacBook Pro 15" de cette année


----------



## rvincent54 (1 Septembre 2011)

Sebibasket33 a dit:


> Hum ... j'ai perdu 1% de santé entre hier et aujourd'hui ... :mouais:



Salut

Moi ça m'arrive aussi d'en perdre de temps en temps et puis d'un seul coup je "récupère" les % disparus


----------



## Sebibasket33 (1 Septembre 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Moi ça m'arrive aussi d'en perdre de temps en temps et puis d'un seul coup je "récupère" les % disparus



C'est en fonction du temps dehors


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Sebibasket33 a dit:


> Hum ... j'ai perdu 1% de santé entre hier et aujourd'hui ... :mouais:



Je pense que ça varie sans cesse. Après avoir effectué une calibration en bonne et due forme comme indiqué par Apple j&#8217;avais rétrogradé à 93% de santé, depuis quelques jours je maintiens un 95/96%. Je conseille pas la calibration pour les MacBook Pro 2010 et 2011. Je pense que c'était utile pour les anciens MacBook Pro ( 2009, 2008 etc... ).

Coconut m'indique 95% et iStat 96%. 

Juste pour indication si quelqu'un pouvait me donner le prix d'une batterie neuve de MacBook Pro 15", j'ai le souvenir d'avoir vu cet article à environ 150 francs à la fnac de Genève. Merci.


----------



## Onmac (1 Septembre 2011)

Pas mal hein !  16% de vie à 268cycles... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Ta batterie est morte. 139 euros sur l'Apple Store.
Les commentaires sur l'Apple Store ne sont pas très positifs pour une batterie vendue 200 francs. 

http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MA348G/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY


----------



## laurrent-m (1 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Etrange non ? 16% de vie à 268cycles... :mouais:



Tu tiens combien de temps sur batterie ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Septembre 2011)

Bardamu86 a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ça?



Ah ouai quand même!!! sacrée santée!!!


----------



## Onmac (1 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Ta batterie est morte. 139 euros sur l'Apple Store.
> Les commentaires sur l'Apple Store ne sont pas très positifs pour une batterie vendue 200 francs.
> 
> http://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/MA348G/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY



Oui, je sais. Je vais regarder, je dois encore en avoir une ou deux au placard. Il n'y a pas un moyen de faire une sorte de reset de la batterie ? (Genre reconfigurer la puce interne?)



laurrent-m a dit:


> Tu tiens combien de temps sur batterie ?



Pas énormément, 20min. :rateau: Bon aller 30mins quand il fait beau... 



lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Ah ouai quand même!!! sacrée santée!!!



Ça change de la mienne ! :rateau: Moi qui n'est seulement 268cycles à 16% et lui à 500cycles à 77% de vie :rateau:


----------



## laurrent-m (1 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Pas énormément, 20min. :rateau: Bon aller 30mins quand il fait beau...



Alors les 16% c'est bien correct


----------



## Onmac (1 Septembre 2011)

Là le problème... :rateau:


----------



## Sangojan (2 Septembre 2011)

alors pour moi je suis très étonné:

770 charges
82%
10737mAh
Macbook pro unibody 17'' - early 2009
OSX Snow Leopard 10.6.6

on est bien loin des 1000 charges - 80% 


non?


----------



## laurrent-m (2 Septembre 2011)

Ils annoncent 1000 cycles depuis 2011 nan ?


----------



## Sangojan (2 Septembre 2011)

depuis 2009, ils l'annoncaient avec le 17'' mais je reste ultra sceptique!!! là ma batterie plonge de plus en plus! j'en viens à me demander si c'était pas un peu mensonger vu que j'utilise ma batterie avec une précaution ultra-maladive!!!


----------



## koupsx (2 Septembre 2011)

moi jsuis deja a 97% et j'en suis a seulement 4 cycles pfff c'est plutôt terrible j'ai l'ordinateur depuis meme pas 1 semaine est-ce que je devrai allé voir mon centre apple ?


----------



## laurrent-m (2 Septembre 2011)

koupsx a dit:


> moi jsuis deja a 97% et j'en suis a seulement 4 cycles pfff c'est plutôt terrible j'ai l'ordinateur depuis meme pas 1 semaine est-ce que je devrai allé voir mon centre apple ?



Non ne t'inquiète pas, ça viens ça part.


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

koupsx a dit:


> moi jsuis deja a 97% et j'en suis a seulement 4 cycles pfff c'est plutôt terrible j'ai l'ordinateur depuis meme pas 1 semaine est-ce que je devrai allé voir mon centre apple ?


Moi je ne suis pas de l'avi de Laurent-M car si ta batterie à réellement un défaut, tu va te faire avoir avec la garantie. De plus s'il y a vraiment un problème dans 2mois tu va devoir faire attention à tes données. Là en 1semaine, tu n'a pas encore beaucoup de données (sauf si tu as fait un transfère de machine)



laurrent-m a dit:


> Non ne t'inquiète pas, ça viens ça part.


Moi, c'est parti, jamais revenu :rateau:


----------



## Zlalo (2 Septembre 2011)

A partir de combien de % la santé de la batterie est considérée mauvaise ?


----------



## laurrent-m (2 Septembre 2011)

Ils donnent la valeur de 80% après 1000 cycles, donc si tu n'est pas en dessous je pense pas que tu puisse te plaindre


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

*HHHHEEEEYYYY, vous savez quoi ? *


----------



## Sangojan (2 Septembre 2011)

laurrent-m a dit:


> Ils donnent la valeur de 80% après 1000 cycles, donc si tu n'est pas en dessous je pense pas que tu puisse te plaindre



oui tu as raison! mais imagine, ma batterie a chuté de 96% à 82% en l'espace de 3 mois. Et je suis à plus de 200 cycles du fameux 1000!

je vais voir si ça descend encore. Mais j'ai des doutes que ça reste ainsi!

je pense que je serai à moins de 80% dans quelques semaines.


j'ai un apple care pour mon macbook pro qui va jusqu'à avril '12. Qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

Si c'est gratuit, vas-y ! Au moins, tu repars avec du neuf (pas la machine, juste la batterie)


----------



## Bardamu86 (2 Septembre 2011)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> Ah ouai quand même!!! sacrée santée!!!



Oui, mais justement, vu le nombre de cycles ne risque-t-elle pas de me claquer entre les doigts d'ici 100-200 cycles? En ce moment, je n'utilise pas mon mac en déplacement, pour la santé de ma batterie ne faudrait il pas que je la sorte et que j'utilise le macbook exclusivement sur secteur? Je sais qu'il faut la laisser chargée à moitié si on ne veut pas l'utiliser, c'est bien ça?


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Septembre 2011)

Voici pour le macbook pro


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Septembre 2011)

le macbook


----------



## SHighway (2 Septembre 2011)

Voilà, j'ai enfin reçu mon MBP, il est parfait ! 

J'ai juste une petite question : est-ce normal que la batterie soit à une santé de 96% avec 0 cycle de charge et que c'est marqué sur l'ordo à 16 semaines ?

Merci


----------



## Candyce (2 Septembre 2011)

Seulement 95% pour la santé de la batterie ?? C'est normal =O ? Ca me parait très mauvais!


----------



## thablalrock (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Dans Coconut Battery il y a marqué age of your mac: 22 weeks alors que j'ai mon mac depuis 8 jours, est-ce normal ?


----------



## Larme (2 Septembre 2011)

Quelle est exactement ta machine ? Refurb ? CTO ? Acheté à la Fnac ou autre ? La date de fabrication n'est pas forcément celle d'achat...


----------



## SHighway (2 Septembre 2011)

CTO : MBP 13" 2011 avec SSD 128go Apple acheté sur l'Apple Store


----------



## iDomi (2 Septembre 2011)

thablalrock a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans Coconut Battery il y a marqué age of your mac: 22 weeks alors que j'ai mon mac depuis 8 jours, est-ce normal ?



Et bien le mien à 7 mois , ça doit être un proto de Macbook air 2011  , coconut doit ce mélanger les noix (de coco):mouais:


----------



## Bardamu86 (2 Septembre 2011)

thablalrock a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans Coconut Battery il y a marqué age of your mac: 22 weeks alors que j'ai mon mac depuis 8 jours, est-ce normal ?



Comme ça a été dit un peu plus tôt l'âge dépend de la date de fabrication et non de la date de mise en service. Pas de stress


----------



## Onmac (3 Septembre 2011)

*Moi, j'y comprend plus rien ! J'aurais tout fait: 16%-23%-79% :rateau: 
Je veux qu'on m'explique. En fait, pour moi, la vie, c'est la charge :mouais:
Ah et, le truc "vérifié la batterie n'est plus *

EDIT: Cocout et iStat n'ont pas le même résultat...
Le 01/09 20h50: 16%
Le 02/09 15h10: 23%
Le 02/09 19h30: 80%
Le 03/09 09h00: 79%


----------



## Serge.Sp (3 Septembre 2011)

-	nombre de cycle de la batterie = 86
-	santé de la batterie (%) = 94%
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh) = 6303
-	modèle et type de lordinateur = MacBookAir 13" fin 2010 - 1,86GHz - Mem 2Go - DD 128Go
-	version de lOS = Mac Os X Lion 10.7.1


----------



## Sebibasket33 (3 Septembre 2011)

Je n'arrive pas à supprimer mon message ..


----------



## SHighway (3 Septembre 2011)

SHighway a dit:


> CTO : MBP 13" 2011 avec SSD 128go Apple acheté sur l'Apple Store



Bon maintenant c'est à 97%.


----------



## laurrent-m (3 Septembre 2011)

SHighway a dit:


> Bon maintenant c'est à 97%.





Onmac a dit:


> *Moi, j'y comprend plus rien ! J'aurais tout fait: 16%-23%-79% :rateau:
> Je veux qu'on m'explique. En fait, pour moi, la vie, c'est la charge :mouais:
> Ah et, le truc "vérifié la batterie n'est plus *
> 
> ...



Fiez vous à l'autonomie réel plutôt qu'au chiffres pour vous inquiéter


----------



## Modello (3 Septembre 2011)

-	nombre de cycle de la batterie : 15
-	santé de la batterie (%) : Euh, je comprends pas, c'est pas écrit... c'est ou??
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 5952
-	modèle et type de lordinateur : Macbook PRO 13" 2,7ghz I7, 8 go ram
-	version de lOS : 10.6.8



Question,

j'ai lu comme quoi c'était pas terrible de laisser toujours brancher à l'adaptateur, alors je branchais, debranchais etc... je l'ai depuis mi juin et déjà 15 cycles... 

Comment faites vous ?


----------



## iDomi (3 Septembre 2011)

Quand tu es à la maison tu laisse branché


----------



## Modello (4 Septembre 2011)

iDomi a dit:


> Quand tu es à la maison tu laisse branché



Lol je suis chez moi les 3/4 du temps :rateau:


----------



## iDomi (4 Septembre 2011)

Faut juste régulièrement débrancher et laisser la batterie se vider , une fois par mois


----------



## laurrent-m (4 Septembre 2011)

En fait c'est pas de laisser brancher l'adaptateur qui n'est pas bon, mais de ne pas utiliser la batterie pendant une période de quelques mois est nuisible à son bon fonctionnement 

Modello: c'est rien, à ce rythme la ton ordinateur sera obsolète avant que ta batterie s'use..


----------



## Modello (4 Septembre 2011)

laurrent-m a dit:


> En fait c'est pas de laisser brancher l'adaptateur qui n'est pas bon, mais de ne pas utiliser la batterie pendant une période de quelques mois est nuisible à son bon fonctionnement
> 
> Modello: c'est rien, à ce rythme la ton ordinateur sera obsolète avant que ta batterie s'use..



:O

Bah j'espère qu'il va pas se périmer trop vite, je viens de l'avoir lol
Et vu le prix que ça coute :rateau:

Sinon question, ou est ce que vous voyez la santé de la batterie avec le pourcentage ? moi il n'y a pas écrit dans Alimentation, il n'y a aucun pourcentage...

Ptite question or sujet, mais qui me serai utile, quand j'envois des images en piece jointe avec l'appli mail, mes contacts reçoivent uniquement le contenu texte, et pour les images, ils ne voient rien, et les modèls, ce sont des carrés blancs avec un point d'interrogation dedans:/


----------



## laurrent-m (4 Septembre 2011)

Modello a dit:


> -	santé de la batterie (%) : Euh, je comprends pas, c'est pas écrit... c'est ou??



Je l'ai expliqué dans le premier message


----------



## Ninelle (4 Septembre 2011)

Hi, guys !

MacBook Pro 13" acheté, y a 2 semaines.
Pour le nbre de cycles, y a forcément un truc que j'ai dû foirer  Novice sur Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2011)

Une batterie qui se bonifie avec le temps : 101 % de santé !!!  

La grande classe...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Septembre 2011)

Mon iBook G4 n'ai rien à envier a vos MacBook Pro tout neufs 

La batterie à 346 cycles. 6 ans plus tard j'ai encore 1H20 d'autonomie.


----------



## AnnC21 (4 Septembre 2011)

MBP 13" 2009 (Noël 2009 donc 1 an et demi)
444 cycles
santé 88% (ça fait longtemps que je lui ai pas fait de décharge complète...)
75% de charge et 3h12 d'autonomie à 5 cases de luminosité (mais en journée je mets la luminosité quasi à fond sinon je trouve ça inconfortable).
4795 mAh pour la charge complète

Petite anecdote : je trouvais que l'autonomie avait vachement baissé (j'arrivais à tout juste 2h), et quand j'ai installé Lion, ça lui a refait une santé... probablement à cause de qq chose que j'aurais pu faire autrement :rateau: mais bon...


----------



## Mariie24 (5 Septembre 2011)

-nombre de cycles de la batterie: 11
-santé de la batterie: 96%
-capacité de charge complète: 5513 mAh
-modèle et type de l'ordinateur: MacBook Pro 13", acheté en juillet 2011
-version de l'OS: Mac OS X 10.6.8

*Question:* Comment amélioré la santé de sa batterie??


----------



## laurrent-m (5 Septembre 2011)

On peut difficilement l'améliorer, mais on peut ralentir son usure en l'utilisant comme l'indique les sujets en début de ce sous-forum.


----------



## Ninelle (6 Septembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Une batterie qui se bonifie avec le temps : 101 % de santé !!!
> 
> La grande classe...



Merci. Je ne sais pas comment ça se fait mais bon... Ce matin, CocoNut m'indique 102% et iStat 100%  Tant mieux, me diras-tu !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)

Mariie24 a dit:


> -nombre de cycles de la batterie: 11
> -santé de la batterie: 96%
> -capacité de charge complète: 5513 mAh
> -modèle et type de l'ordinateur: MacBook Pro 13", acheté en juillet 2011
> ...



Un premier conseil : Si tu prévois de ne pas utiliser ton MacBook Pro pendant plusieurs jours, laisse la batterie à 50% de sa capacité, branche-le alors sur le secteur, il est possible que tu regagnes alors quelques % de santé. Essaie d'alterner utilisation sur batterie et secteur. Au bout d'un certain nombre de cycles la santé n'est pas fixe, la mienne fluctue entre 93 et 97% et j'ai dépassé les 150 cycles.


----------



## sk8andmetal (6 Septembre 2011)

l'état de ma batterie


----------



## laurrent-m (10 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour votre contribution, j'ai pu voir (tous modèles confondus) que les 80% de santé sont atteints à 725 cycles environ, 
cependant cette estimation ne correspond pas exactement à la réalité car beaucoup des personnes ont peu de cycles, pour que l'estimation se rapproche plus de la réalité il me faudrait davantage d'informations à partir des 250 cycles car je n'ai qu'une dizaine qui sont au dessus.

En tout cas merci à tous !!


----------



## Onmac (10 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un truc bizarre maintenant. Le PB c'était calmé mais ça reviens.


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai un truc bizarre maintenant. Le PB c'était calmé mais ça reviens.



Ca m'arrive regulièrement. Si je mets en veille le MacBook Pro alors que la batterie est "faible" indicateur de charge qui passe au rouge et que je le mets en charge, quand je le réveille, l'indicateur de charge indique qu'il est chargé mais reste rouge


----------



## PDD (10 Septembre 2011)

Pour mon MBP mai 2007; 4200 mA/h et 291 cycles de charge, je trouve cela assez normal...


----------



## laurrent-m (11 Septembre 2011)

PDD a dit:


> Pour mon MBP mai 2007; 4200 mA/h et 291 cycles de charge, je trouve cela assez normal...



Pourrais tu indiquer le pourcentage de santé s'il te plait ?


----------



## spawn064 (12 Septembre 2011)




----------



## madaniso (12 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai un truc bizarre maintenant. Le PB c'était calmé mais ça reviens.



Si ton ordi tient plus de 12h c'est pas bizarre. C'est juste la proportionnalité qui fait ça.


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


>




euh , comment c'est possible d'avoir autant de mah ? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h37 ----------

voici mon test mbp 13 acheté 16 juin sur le refurb


----------



## edd72 (13 Septembre 2011)

Moi je suis à 93%. Cet été, c'est passé de 96% à 93% :\


----------



## H.Cassandre (13 Septembre 2011)

Utilisation : Je vais à l'iut en ayant préalablement rechargé ma batterie. Je consomme approximativement 30%/50% de ma batterie et je la recharge une fois à mon domicile... 

Stratégie : Ne pas se prendre la tête, et voir ce que ça donne ! Mais j'en suis qu'au début donc...


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2011)

je remarque quand méme une vrai différence au niveau technologie, ma batterie réagit bien différament que celle de mon macbook noir coreduo.

avant j'économisai un peu mais avec mon macbook pro je vois que l'utilisation régulière est comme un entretien en quelques sorte et parfois, une utilisation de quelques heures me remonte le nombre de mah ce qui n'était vraiment pas le cas sur mon macbook noir


----------



## steven1205 (15 Septembre 2011)

Nouveau MacBook Pro 15" acheté Mardi suite au vol de mon ancien 13"


----------



## SHighway (10 Octobre 2011)




----------



## TomLopez (10 Octobre 2011)

Moi ma batterie a subitement perdu 5% de sa capacité (le mac etait sur secteur); je suis passé de 100 à 95%. MBP 15'' 2011 avec 17 cycles seulement. Lors de la décharge précédente je n'étais pourtant pas descendu en dessous de 15%.

Des idées?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

pour ma part:






première recharge: j'arrive à 100%, je l'enlève de la prise et hop 102% 

je me doute que cela va pas durer


----------



## steven1205 (10 Octobre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pour ma part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi c'est la meme mais bon tant mieux


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

@ steven: où l'as tu acheté?

car tu as pas bcp de cycles et il est agé de 7 mois?


----------



## steven1205 (10 Octobre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> @ steven: où l'as tu acheté?
> 
> car tu as pas bcp de cycles et il est agé de 7 mois?



Acheté a la FNAC de Créteil, au debut Septembre de cette année.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Octobre 2011)

ok merci


----------



## fzbz (6 Février 2013)




----------



## lastnero (7 Février 2013)

Moi je suis à 90%
nb cycles : 60
age du mac : 14 mois

Je trouve que ca descend quand même vite ... Apple parle de 80% au bout de deux ans (dans ses pub), donc je serais la dedans. Mais qu'en j'en vois, avec le meme nombre de cycles et le même age et 98%, je saisis pas tout. J'ai pas l'impression de mal l'utiliser...


----------



## Doan (7 Février 2013)

- 56 cycles
- santé: 99%
- capacité de charge complète: 8311 mAh
- Apple MacBook Pro 15" Retina
- Mac OS X Moutain Lion


----------



## PDD (7 Février 2013)

8700 mAmp/h charge maxi pour mon rétina 15" avec 3 cycles de charge (quand je travaille chez moi il est en charge tout le temps)


----------



## r e m y (7 Février 2013)




----------



## hellbola (8 Février 2013)

MacBook pro 15" retina acheté en octobre il me semble.
101 cycles et 95% de vie


----------



## manoir93 (9 Février 2013)

Macbook pro 2,2
70 mois
278 cycles
59 % de capacité de charge complète (3257 sur 5500)
Lion

L'ordinateur étant presque toujours sur secteur, parfois la batterie ne fonctionne plus (coupure direct ou autonomie indéterminée). Je réinitialise alors le SMC, je recharge la batterie, puis la vide et la recharge et tout remarche !!
J'en suis au menu qui conseille de vérifier la batterie depuis 3-4 ans...


----------



## Kallune (19 Février 2013)

Ma participation, pour la science...

Mon MBP est de mai 2011 et je m'en sers beaucoup (plusieurs heures chaque jour, je n'ai pas d'autre ordi). Branché sur le secteur la plupart du temps.

Je ne fais pas d'étalonnage, juste un peu d'utilisation sur batterie de temps en temps.

A la fin de l'été dernier, la capacité a plongé progressivement pour atteindre 88% en décembre.
Puis il est remonté brusquement à 93% où il se maintient depuis un mois et demi... mystère...


----------



## aurelien0705 (19 Février 2013)




----------



## kaos (19 Février 2013)

evolution de ma batterie / toujours achetée mi juin 2011 .... ça va  90% pour 100 cycles, je n'utilise pas assez ma batterie moi


----------



## Kallune (20 Février 2013)

Kaos, il a le même âge que le mien (voir mon post un peu plus haut), mais tu ne l'utilises pas beaucoup : c'est à se demander si la santé de la batterie n'est pas plus en rapport avec son âge qu'avec son utilisation !
C'est en lisant sur Mac Gé - et toi, en particulier  - que j'ai pris le parti de garder l'ordi branché le plus souvent... apparemment, ça ne lui réussit pas trop mal.


----------



## kaos (20 Février 2013)

Merci merci ! J'aurais au moins eu un lecteur assidu dans ma triste vie d'écrivain de forum 

Ben moi, tant que ma batterie a la forme quand j'en ai besoin ça me va, et puis un jour j'en changerait et basta


----------



## PDD (20 Février 2013)

Si tu as un rétina c'est moins évident...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1071492 (21 Février 2013)

*-	nombre de cycle de la batterie : 377
-	santé de la batterie (%) : 70,8%
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh) : actuel : 4605 mAh ; original : 6500 mAh
-	modèle et type de lordinateur : MacBook Pro 15 pouces, mi-2009
-	version de lOS : Logiciel  OS X 10.8.2
*


----------



## ninja20062002 (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
ma pierre à l'édifice pour les statistiques!

95%
5489 mah
42 cycles
macbook pro 13 late  2011 acheté le 1 mars 2012
l'indicateur de vie de la batterie était de 97% depuis que je l'ai acheté. Depuis peu, je suis à95%


----------



## Deleted member 1067676 (4 Mars 2013)

*-	nombre de cycle de la batterie : 15
-	santé de la batterie (%) : 98%
-	capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 5628 mAh
-	modèle et type de lordinateur : Macbook Pro 13" Mid-2012 (8Go RAM/256Go SSD)
-	version de lOS : 10.8.2*​


----------



## Mathias170390 (4 Mars 2013)

Ma contribution, MBP late 2011, age 15 mois, 270 cycles, 94% (il a perdu 2% d'un seul coup, je suis même pas passé par la case 95% XD)


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous !







Je me posais une question : 672 cycles et santé à 100% est-ce possible pour un MBP qui a presque 2 ans ? De plus Design Capactity : 0 mAh ?? Design Capacity c'est bien la capacité de charge à neuf ?

D'avance gracias 

[EDIT] Je pense qu'il y a un soucis quelque part ..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui. Avec plus de 600 cycles, la santé ne devrait plus être à 100%.


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui. Avec plus de 600 cycles, la santé ne devrait plus être à 100%.



(Merci de me répondre  )
Oui et en plus le 0 mAh ce n'est pas normal même quand je rentre moi même la valeur du Design Capacity il reste a 0 .. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2013)

Et il fonctionne sur batterie ? Essaye un reset NVRAM et PRAM.


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Là il est actuellement sur secteur (ça change quelque chose pour coconut ?)
Ah oui j'avais pas pensé au reset NVRAM/PRAM ! Merci 

*EDIT*
J'ai fait le reset mais c'est toujours pareil !
iStats Pro m'indique aussi 100% ..

D'après le graphe de coconutBattery Online je suis quand même au dessus de la moyenne avec mes 5321 mAh

*RE EDIT*
J'ai trouvé une solution en installant coconut v2.6.6




Bon le problème c'est que mon MBP a plus de 11 ans maintenant x)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2013)

5300 mAh sur une batterie qui faisait ~5500 mAh, ça fait dans les 96% de santé. C'est très bien.


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 5300 mAh sur une batterie qui faisait ~5500 mAh, ça fait dans les 96% de santé. C'est très bien.



Oui c'est sûr mais ça me parait improbable après 673 cycles d'être a 97% (et pourquoi 137 mois ???)

Je crois que ma batterie est morte parceque le voyant de mon magSafe s'allume en vert, passe au orange puis s'éteint, puis se rallume en vert, repasse au orange ect..., j'ai soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## wisco (17 Avril 2013)

Hola tout le monde,
C'est bon tout est redevenu normal, après les multiple bug de Coconut aujourd'hui tout va bien





Et pour l'histoire de ma batterie morte, c'est mon chargeur en fait ! Le transfo je pense .. un nouveau et ça repart !


----------



## Llyod (18 Avril 2013)

Je pensais que la batterie était presque morte vu le nombre de cycles, je suis super supris !


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2013)

dans les menus de Coconut Battery, sélectionne la fonctionnalité "online" pour avoir un comparatif de l'état de ta batterie avec la courbe moyenne de santé des MacBook Pro identiques au tien.


----------



## Dante059 (18 Avril 2013)

Voilà pour la mienne :





Macbook Pro Début 2011, acheté en septembre 2011 (un mois avant que le modèle fin 2011 ne sorte...--").


----------



## wisco (18 Avril 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> Macbook Pro Début 2011, acheté en septembre 2011 (un mois avant que le modèle fin 2011 ne sorte...--").



Pareil que moi mais étrangement j'ai quasiment deux fois plus de cycles mais la même santé de batterie !


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2013)




----------



## Dante059 (19 Avril 2013)

wisco a dit:


> Pareil que moi mais étrangement j'ai quasiment deux fois plus de cycles mais la même santé de batterie !



Bah là aujourd'hui c'est remonté à 97% --"

Ca m'a pas l'air fiable au pourcentage près...


----------



## wisco (19 Avril 2013)

Dante059 a dit:


> Bah là aujourd'hui c'est remonté à 97% --"
> 
> Ca m'a pas l'air fiable au pourcentage près...




Moi ça oscille entre 91% et 96%, là par exemple je suis à 95% ..


----------



## Albadros (13 Janvier 2014)

Et bien je pensais avoir beaucoup de cycles mais quand je vois des 600 cycles et une santé bien meilleure que la mienne.... Je me pose des questions sur ma façon de l'utiliser ^^






Je vais m'en racheter une de toute manière, histoire d'être reparti pour 4 ans d'autonomie


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2014)

Au bout de 5 ans, je commence à me dire que je suis tombé sur une batterie exceptionnelle&#8230;






D'ailleurs le graphe Coconut de ma batterie comparée à la moyenne (et à la dispersion) des batteries de même modèle est révélateur


----------

